# Aquarium stand, couple of questions.



## alekc (28 Aug 2017)

Hi, complete newbie here so be gentle 

I am thinking about constructing an aquarium stand for relatively small aquarum (25l). 

So far I came up with following design







but I am a bit concern about 2 pieces:

1) 3 axes joint





Is a bad idea to use this joint here? I was thinking about making half lap joint for the square (pink and aqua colours), once glues together cut out and join the green piece as well. 

2) In theory red and green join should stop whole structure from collapsing to the left or to the right. Should I add something for protection of other directions as well (i.e. collapsing from the wall forward)? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Aug 2017)

Overcomplicated by a mile. If you put two long rails on top with a ply top across them you can put another two long ones closer to the floor and a pair (or two if you're neurotic) of short ones (front to back somewhere in the middle. The set up will only be about 30kg or so so as long as your joints fit and are well glued the stand won't fold up on you. That would give you potentially two shelves underneath which is handy and allow you to use halvings all round which is simple. You don't really want a frame on the floor, as the stand cannot then be adjusted in any way and besides it will trap dirt. I used to do mine with a 4" overhang on the shelf at the back so I could cut holes through it for filter hoses,air lines, power flexes etc. keeping them out of sight. I also trimmed the feet so the stand tipped very slightly to the back so it would sit tight to a wall and be even more stable. This was for two four or five foot tanks in a six year old's bedroom.


----------



## alekc (28 Aug 2017)

Thanks for pointers. 

I am not sure to understand what do you mean with "If you put two long rails on top with a ply top across them you can put another two long ones closer to the floor"  

Do you have a rough scheme or photo by any chance?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Aug 2017)

I have no idea how to post drawings. My point was that you don't need the square frame on the top or bottom, just two cross pieces to carry a shelf - or two or three if you choose. If the front to back ones and the side to side ones are in different planes you'll only need halvings as the rails don't meet in the legs. The top pair obviously need to be right at the top and side to side to carry the weight better (although realistically it wouldn't matter for that small a weight).


----------



## alekc (29 Aug 2017)

Ok thx, I'll update design with your notes.

P.s. just for curiosity, that 3 axes point can be used or it's a bad idea? (not for this project).


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Aug 2017)

It's just making work, that's all. If everything were in the same plane like a the frame of a table, M&Ts would be stronger.


----------



## sunnybob (29 Aug 2017)

25 litre is 5 gallons, is 10lb a gallon is 50 lbs weight is 22 kgs is one airline suitcase. add tank, gravel and accessories, and youre up to about 60 lbs weight or roughly 2 airline suitcases plus hand luggage.
Your design is overly complicated, just make a table but make sure you add a diagonal brace to stop the thing sliding sideways if someone leans on one end.


----------

